# texas not acting right



## shockerrr (Jun 27, 2012)

I have a 7" texas in a 55 with 3 giant danios
running 2 emperor 400 filters 
eheim jager 250 watt heater temp is 80F
water parameters are fine checked them with fresh water kit that uses the dropper bottles
have had the texas about a month has been fine until about 2 days ago
started to swim weird sort of bouncing a little best way to describe it also just lays on the substrate breathing slowly
still comes to the front of the tank to eat and will come check me out although not with the same enthusiasm as before 
have done a water change no difference in behavior
I dont see any wounds,sores,growths,or spots. eyes are not cloudy fins are not clamped
any ideas as to what could be wrong? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

maybe its just old.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

I trust you when you say the water parameters were fine, but what were the readings? I know you had the fish for a month but how long has the tank been running? Also what are you feeding and how often?


----------



## shockerrr (Jun 27, 2012)

ammonia-0
nitrite-0
nitrate-10
I don't test ph regularly 
the tank has been up and running for over a year it's an established tank in my opinion
I feed NLS medium fish formula 2mm sinking twice daily and frozen blood worms roughly 2-3 times a week at night in place of the NLS


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

its 7". so its been around for a while. people usually will get rid of an adult fish that size due to either aggression or old age. imo


----------



## shockerrr (Jun 27, 2012)

I thought they grew to around 10" so I thought it had some growing left maybe I was mistaken and if so it wold make sense as the lfs had it for a while before I purchased it.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

My only suggestion would be to cut the feedings to once a day or fast a day or two and skip the blood worms for a while to see if that makes a difference. I also moved this into the health/illness forum but left it shadowed in Central to give you maximum views and hopefully figure out what is going on.


----------



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

Consider the temps a cyanoguttatus might encounter at this time of year in southern Texas, 80 may be a good summer temp, but a bit high for year round..
I keep Herichthys carpintus (which are found much further south), and at this time of year, I drop temps to the low 70sF/high 60sF.
Because the main part of their diet in nature is algae, feeding a diet low in protein and high in spirulina may also be better.
Below are my carpintus, they get low protein food normally meant for koi/goldfish and occasional shrimp pellets


----------



## shockerrr (Jun 27, 2012)

My texas is back to normal now. I reduced the temperature to 77 from 80 added aquarium salt. The fish was flashing quite a bit and managed to rub off some scales or skin on its belly wich had turned brown and is now acting like he should swimming normal, eating aggressively, and trying to eat my fingers through the glass lol.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

Glad to hear that, it's nice to see a good update on the illness forum.


----------

